# old iron.



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

heres some we have in the yard at the pacific northwest logging museum. some is oporational some need a little tlc . took these today while doing some clean up on the grounds. and yes it rained all day.View attachment 190995
View attachment 190996
View attachment 190997
View attachment 190998


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

some more.View attachment 191004
View attachment 191005
View attachment 191006
View attachment 191007
View attachment 191008


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

more View attachment 191011
View attachment 191012
View attachment 191013
View attachment 191014
View attachment 191009


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

moreView attachment 191015
View attachment 191016
View attachment 191017
View attachment 191019
View attachment 191020


----------



## paccity (Jul 17, 2011)

more View attachment 191021
View attachment 191022
View attachment 191023
View attachment 191024
View attachment 191025


----------



## dave k (Jul 18, 2011)

A lot of serious bits of equipment, the crawler pic 224 is interesting Im assuming the raised track undecaridge is for traversing stumps ?


----------



## 371groundie (Jul 18, 2011)

subscribing, also want to know the funtion of the high rise crawler

awesome equipment.


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 18, 2011)

Is the dozer with the root rake a D8 or D9?


----------



## paccity (Jul 18, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Is the dozer with the root rake a D8 or D9?


 
it's an 8. still work's good , not pretty but thats the way it sould be.


----------



## paccity (Jul 18, 2011)

371groundie said:


> subscribing, also want to know the funtion of the high rise crawler
> 
> awesome equipment.


 
not sure, but i'll find out , just got it a little bit ago. not sure id wan't to be on the steep with it.


----------



## paccity (Jul 18, 2011)

we are workin on getting a lott more , some we are going to have to punch some road to get to. thats always fun.


----------



## paccity (Jul 18, 2011)

thats cool, if you show up to the antique power land in brooks orygun for the steamup, on the 30/31 july 6/7 aug. we will have tons of them there. and you can see our show to. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 19, 2011)

Like the pics keepem coming when you get more. Maybe some pics from the spots where you find the machines. Old iron is just plain sexy.


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

heres one that hopfuly have out this fall. moolack donky. it's in suprizingly good shape. View attachment 192014
View attachment 192015


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 25, 2011)

paccity said:


> heres one that hopfuly have out this fall. moolack donky. it's in suprizingly good shape. View attachment 192014
> View attachment 192015


 

Fall? ya'll had plenty of guys there, just pick it up and hike it out.... 


look forward to seeing more of the pics. Thanks for doing your part to save them.


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

missed one.View attachment 192017


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

heres some ready to hit the woods.View attachment 192018


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> Fall? ya'll had plenty of guys there, just pick it up and hike it out....
> 
> 
> look forward to seeing more of the pics. Thanks for doing your part to save them.


 
i think today it's it's hard to get them out. whats amazing is the men that put them there.


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

squaw creek willam yarder got 2 years ago .View attachment 192024


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 26, 2011)

paccity said:


> not sure, but i'll find out , just got it a little bit ago. not sure id wan't to be on the steep with it.


 
I saw one of these on another forum. I can't recall exact details, but I beleive it was an early nursery tree harvester. Drive down the row, and it would dig the trees and spit them out the back to be bagged.

Danged if I can find the thread now.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 26, 2011)

If I have my old iron down, thats a Cletrac, built by/for Oliver back in the day. With a few modifications, for sure.

Impressive pics, BTW.


----------



## paccity (Jul 27, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> I saw one of these on another forum. I can't recall exact details, but I beleive it was an early nursery tree harvester. Drive down the row, and it would dig the trees and spit them out the back to be bagged.
> 
> Danged if I can find the thread now.


 
you be right, i asked what the skinny on it was thats what i came up with..


----------



## paccity (Jul 27, 2011)

few more.View attachment 192230
View attachment 192231
View attachment 192232
View attachment 192233
View attachment 192234


----------



## alleyoop (Aug 6, 2011)

*old iron pic #21*

They made them so us old farts could change oil easyer


----------



## madhatte (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm gonna have to come down and check out your museum. You sure do have some neat stuff.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 6, 2011)

Yup. That place is definitely on my list.


----------



## dancan (Aug 13, 2011)

This guy has a lot of video of old iron , here one of them .

[video=youtube;nr9BtwILRMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=nr9BtwILRMU[/video]


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2011)

heres a nice wagner we just had donated today. runs and is in pretty good shape . these were the origanal fwd big tractors . i think it's a cool find. View attachment 194295
View attachment 194299
View attachment 194300
View attachment 194301


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 14, 2011)

Bet that old girl would really bellar under a load. Again thanks for the pics, old machinery is just plain and simple yet made this country great.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 14, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Bet that old girl would really bellar under a load. Again thanks for the pics, old machinery is just plain and simple yet made this country great.


 
Usually they had a Cummins under the hood with a Spicer(?) transmission. Cummins for the most part were very operator friendly, that is quiet, with a modest attempt at quieting them. Wagner built some for Deere in the mid sixties, and then Deere bought them out. Not at all like Deere's first successful 4wd (the 70 &7520), which did not have outboard planetary drives, around 1970-72. There was an earlier Deere made 4wd with a Detroit 671, the 8010, early sixties, which were recalled and rebuilt as 8020's. Just about all were remade in that fashion, but a few were not sent in for the free makeover. Detroits, for the most part, were not quiet power, and proof that noise did not equal power.


----------



## paccity (Aug 24, 2011)

few more from nextdoor.View attachment 196525
View attachment 196526
View attachment 196527
View attachment 196528
and a wagner loader we are getting.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

OK. Not the largest or oldest or even having to do with lumber per se, but most here remember a lot of this stuff, used in some way or fashion. Large pictures, these of a pulling tractor stored at LeSueur County Pioneer Power show grounds near me. Home made, based around a tank engine.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

Sawmill at LeSueur Pioneer Power. Can be powered by steam engine or a stationary diesel. Not the biggest, does an OK job.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

The power for the sawmill at the time. Again, not a large engine at all. Much bigger stationary "powering" three generators, one pictured below. The show also has two diesel powered generators, one a three cylinder MacIntosh started by air and one a much smaller four taken from city powerplants in the area.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

A large scraper. The rear engine, a 3406, is blown right now. It has been started and moved, never during the show for safety reasons. Used on I-90, 60 miles south of here 20-30 years ago and who knows where before that.









After a few weeks on that, you may want a vacation. In Minnesota, that means you go fishing. I believe a '47 Woody.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

If you went fishing instead of working during the season, of course, it was because you were or because you wanted to be fired.
So instead of that comfy Cat you may end up running one of these.









Maybe you were like me and sick of scrapers, so you got to do something else. After all, there are easier ways to load dirt.






A lonely D8. No history known.


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, reminds me of going to a steam show that was I believe in London Ohio when young. Remember watching a guy stand on the rear wheel of an Oil Pull, grabbed a lever on the fly wheel and jumped off to get it started. Big Bill said if it ever back fired that guy would get killed.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 29, 2011)

*Fantastic pics Jeff! I love ALL Old Iron. Cat, JD, AC, MM, Case, Ford, IHC, etc...*

Never thought you'd post pics of IHC iron. Thanks bro! Looks like a TD18, but may be larger. A TD14 would look similar, but only has one stack (and is an I-4 instead of a six). See the ear protection? Those big IHC crawlers are even louder when there's only a pair of 8" long stacks poking out of the hood. My budy fired up his TD18A for me before he installed the mufflers. Holy CRAP! I'll overlook the "instead of that comfy Cat" thinly veiled IHC insult.....


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Never thought you'd post pics of IHC iron. Thanks bro! Looks like a TD18, but may be larger. A TD14 would look similar, but only has one stack (and is an I-4 instead of a six). See the ear protection? Those big IHC crawlers are even louder when there's only a pair of 8" long stacks poking out of the hood. My budy fired up his TD18A for me before he installed the mufflers. Holy CRAP! I'll overlook the "instead of that comfy Cat" thinly veiled IHC insult.....


 
As a former scraper jockey, I have a knowledge of such things. Cats were the most comfortable, period. Still are today. Terex scrapers were designed by Nazi scientists obsessed with the discomfort of operators. Any wheeled ride would be more comfortable than the bench seated cat, save maybe a bobcat. Trust me on that, the former employer had a push cat, D9, with a bumper in the front that would pivot a little, no blade at all, and whatever cushion on the seat you brought from home. The other one had a better seat and a roll bar, with a springy half blade. The "push pig" as we called it was push started more than once.
Loud? Yeah, and you are very gracious in calling those mufflers. But no where near as loud as the starting motor on the D8.


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 29, 2011)

I know the TD24's had twin stacks. Don't recall on the 18's. I cat logged with an old johnson bar TD20, and we loaded with a Drott TD20 that we took the clamshell off and put log forks on it. I don't know if it was the design of Drott, but it was a noisey SOB. I never wore ear protection, but I did when I ran it.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 29, 2011)

One I forgot, and that should not be, A D7, if you can see it.







The camouflage is a little tainted with the motor transplant.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 30, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> As a former scraper jockey, I have a knowledge of such things. Cats were the most comfortable, period. Still are today. Terex scrapers were designed by Nazi scientists obsessed with the discomfort of operators. Any wheeled ride would be more comfortable than the bench seated cat, save maybe a bobcat. Trust me on that, the former employer had a push cat, D9, with a bumper in the front that would pivot a little, no blade at all, and whatever cushion on the seat you brought from home. The other one had a better seat and a roll bar, with a springy half blade. The "push pig" as we called it was push started more than once.
> Loud? Yeah, and you are very gracious in calling those mufflers. But no where near as loud as the starting motor on the D8.



I'd have to agree with everything you said....................except for the last bit about noise. I've heard several Cat pony motors, including one on a D8. That un-muffled TD18A I heard (owned by the same guy who owns most of the pony motor'd Cats I've heard) was an order of magnitude above any pony motor I've ever heard. Those pony's do have an ugly rasp to them though...



Joe46 said:


> I know the TD24's had twin stacks. Don't recall on the 18's. I cat logged with an old johnson bar TD20, and we loaded with a Drott TD20 that we took the clamshell off and put log forks on it. I don't know if it was the design of Drott, but it was a noisey SOB. I never wore ear protection, but I did when I ran it.


 
TD18's have twin stacks for sure. I've seen a few. TD14's have singles. Basically the same engine (same bore/stroke, pistons, rods, valve gear, etc), but with two less jugs. The TD14's were a bit down on power. The TD14A's were improved. The TD18's had a rep for being overpowered for the drivetrain when abused. Same with the TD24 and TD25. There was a later turbocharged version of the TD18A (with about 30 more HP). Can't remember the model #. It's in the newer three digit (all numbers........no letters) model # series...



8433jeff said:


> One I forgot, and that should not be, A D7, if you can see it.
> 
> The camouflage is a little tainted with the motor transplant.


 
Sweet. I love seeing the ex-military crawlers. My buddy has an ex-USMC IHC TD9.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 11, 2011)

Roma said:


> A few pics from todays show in Kalispell...



Look guys, it's one of those "modern" piston-port 2-stroke saw engines. Much newer technology than the "old school" reed valve 2-strokes of the '60s!:hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8CiXRnpS0A


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2012)

thought id update this thing. here's some more that are in the work's.


----------



## paccity (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the Old Iron fix. Keep 'em coming.......


----------



## Gologit (Jan 25, 2012)

Good stuff !


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 17, 2012)

paccity said:


> heres a nice wagner we just had donated today. runs and is in pretty good shape . these were the origanal fwd big tractors . i think it's a cool find.



Actually the Massey Harris GP long preceded any modern day 4WD tractor.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple of home made self propelled log arches. Both are powered by Chevy OHV sixes and were built by the father of a buddy when he had a sawmill.
















A more conventional one.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

Preety cool, Guido. Could those be aircraft tires on the log arch behind that red thing?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 18, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Preety cool, Guido. Could those be aircraft tires on the log arch behind that red thing?



Indeed, we had to drop a B-24 to get them....


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Indeed, we had to drop a B-24 to get them....



I assume you are kidding, as there are more fingers on even a sawmillers hand than those in flying condition today...


----------



## alleyoop (Apr 29, 2012)

What is that drag used for never seen one like that before,thanks for the pics,long time sence ive seen a wigwom,,,,,


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 29, 2012)

alleyoop said:


> What is that drag used for never seen one like that before,thanks for the pics,long time sence ive seen a wigwom,,,,,



Yea, I'm wondering that too.

Maybe for final road grading or ground prep before seedling planting?


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 3, 2012)

Ill donate this old Timberjack in about 40 years if you guys are still going. I said Id never sell it,but I cant take it with me when I die. It would be nice to see it go to a good home,in the end. Ive had this about 8 years now,and Ive found the orignal books and the orignal add from when it was new. This is the second year timberland ellicott made the timberjack arcticulating skidder.


----------



## nhlogga (May 3, 2012)

C SAW 090 said:


> Ill donate this old Timberjack in about 40 years if you guys are still going. I said Id never sell it,but I cant take it with me when I die. It would be nice to see it go to a good home,in the end. Ive had this about 8 years now,and Ive found the orignal books and the orignal add from when it was new. This is the second year timberland ellicott made the timberjack arcticulating skidder.



Thats a sweet lookin old timberjack.


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 3, 2012)

Thanx, its in really good cond for 50 years old!


----------



## Rounder (May 6, 2012)

Might as well put this here.

View attachment 237144


Picked it up in the middle of my strip, about 1000' deep. Can only figure that the guy that cut it the first pass through lost it.

-Enjoy the rest of the weekend, Sam


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 6, 2012)

One of the guys in my wedding had a Timberjack 230 that his father bought new in 1962. About 15-20 years ago Timberjack was looking for the oldest skidder still in use and I tried to get him to register it with them. He got out of the timber business in 1974 but kept the skidder to pull a few tress, push stumps and to pack his silage pit once a year.

He has since sold it and the only pictures I have are on film.


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 12, 2012)

*Some old skidders I came across today*

Stoped in to check out these old skidders on the way back from the logging expo in vt, Gonna try to buy the beat to chit timberjack, It looks sad and I wanna save it.


----------



## redprospector (May 12, 2012)

Bid cheap! She may turn out to be a good skidder, but that ol' gal has been rode hard and put up wet more than once.
I can see $10,000 before she goes back to work, and that's if she still runs and rolls.

Andy


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 13, 2012)

It looked a lot worse in person, funny how the camera makes it look a lot better sometimes. Runs and moves, blade works, winch works, just an ugly old girl. It would make a good big brother for my 200 its kinda the same vintage. I love how it looks, It just shows how tough those old things are. If I get it id just clean it up, and leave it just like that. Its got gobbs or grease and oil everywhere Im amazed it hasent burnt to the ground before it was done working.


----------



## RandyMac (May 13, 2012)

I found an old choker bell today.


----------



## redprospector (May 13, 2012)

Yep, them old TJ's are tougher than a boot. If it's just going to be a yard ornament you'll be alright. But if you plan on workin' her much, price tires. That's 8 of the $10k I saw from here. I can see those old rags leaving you on the side of a hill before the week was up. 

Andy


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 13, 2012)

Dunno mabey, I got one on my 200 with a bolt on patch thats holding a 6 inch gash together,bald as a babys ass. I ran her everyday for 5 years doing house lots never had any trouble,knock on wood. But Id just retire the old thing,mabey do some work when it comes my way, But nothing serious. I just dont wanna see it go to china.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 13, 2012)

What, is that place some kind of skidder heaven or something ?


----------



## nhlogga (May 13, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> What, is that place some kind of skidder heaven or something ?



Looks like its Nash Equipment in Colebrook,NH. If it is, that 'ol Jack aint goin anywhere. They been there for many many years. They set their prices sky high.


----------



## nhlogga (May 13, 2012)

My 'ol Clark 664 View attachment 238112


----------



## nhlogga (May 13, 2012)

View attachment 238114


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 13, 2012)

*skidder heaven*

This is more like a skidder hell, it is nashs place. They do have crazy prices,but I have made deals before. It seemed like they were willing to make a deal, but Ill find out I guess.


----------



## nhlogga (May 13, 2012)

C SAW 090 said:


> This is more like a skidder hell, it is nashs place. They do have crazy prices,but I have made deals before. It seemed like they were willing to make a deal, but Ill find out I guess.



They paint them up nice and ask 3 times the value of the machine.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 13, 2012)

I wonder about them . When brush starts growing up thru them like the Case . 

What model is the old TJ . ?

One thing its easy to see when there are alot of machines together like that is which ones are easiest to get on and off of . That Case would require a chocker setter . You can see the cab floor over thetop of the tire .


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 13, 2012)

Is what it is,just took pics of old skidders for you guys to enjoy.


----------



## nhlogga (May 13, 2012)

C SAW 090 said:


> Is what it is,just took pics of old skidders for you guys to enjoy.



I do enjoy seeing pics of that old iron. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 13, 2012)

Ya . Skidder pics are the best . I went online and looked at Nash's prices . I see what TF means .
They sure do have a slug of 230 + 240 TJ s . 
Maybe if a guy gets one prior to the 5 gallon overhaul .


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 13, 2012)

paccity said:


> heres some we have in the yard at the pacific northwest logging museum. some is oporational some need a little tlc . took these today while doing some clean up on the grounds. and yes it rained all day.View attachment 190995
> View attachment 190996
> View attachment 190997
> View attachment 190998


 Nice thread, I will have to do better about getting over to this forum more.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> :msp_w00t: :biggrin:
> [video=youtube_share;JAdIlgaAwMc]http://youtu.be/JAdIlgaAwMc[/video]



Hey ya'll!!
Hold my beer and watch this!

Jeez, and people think that America is the only place with redneck's. 

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know if amazing or unbelievable is the best word.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Nov 18, 2012)

That tractor is awesome


----------



## morewood (Nov 18, 2012)

*Words Cannot Describe That Tractor*

UUhhhhhhhh.......WOW!!:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:

Shea


----------



## mad murdock (Nov 22, 2012)

That is way cool what you guys are doing at the ATPL and PNWLM site in Brooks! What would really be awesome, would be to see one of those old Donks in action on a real job in the area somewhere! I would pay to work on that crew for a day!


----------



## Rockford (Dec 11, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Might just be the best thread on here! Im from Iowa, we just dont see that kinda equipment around here. Thanks and keep them coming.


----------

